# Sinn prices in Germany?



## ejj (Jun 7, 2009)

Wondering if any of you have purchased your Sinn in Germany. Experiences on prices?


----------



## sixcoder (Mar 15, 2013)

i did, but im not sure what you want to know?


----------



## onioncrown (Apr 27, 2010)

Just guessing, but I'm thinking he's asking about your experience on prices.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Prices are generally cheaper in Germany if you are VAT exempt.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

View attachment 1012811


----------



## Creeeper1313 (Dec 13, 2012)

scheersmarc said:


> View attachment 1012811


Ah glad to see as an American, I didn't do too bad with WatchBuys.com (didn't know about Sinn when I was in Frankfurt in 2009).

Taking the 556I on bracelet I bought from WatchBuys in January as an example, 825 EURO currently translates to $1062 USD. The $1190 USD I paid isn't too bad when factoring in the import & shipping taxes I'm sure WatchBuys pays.

That said, I'd still love to see many of their models in one place in person if I'm ever back in Frankfurt.


----------



## grad98cofc (Apr 17, 2013)

Not sure if you're still looking for the prices, but I just picked up the price sheet today from an AD here in Nuremberg. PM me if you have a specific request.


Creeeper1313 said:


> Ah glad to see as an American, I didn't do too bad with WatchBuys.com (didn't know about Sinn when I was in Frankfurt in 2009).
> 
> Taking the 556I on bracelet I bought from WatchBuys in January as an example, 825 EURO currently translates to $1062 USD. The $1190 USD I paid isn't too bad when factoring in the import & shipping taxes I'm sure WatchBuys pays.
> 
> That said, I'd still love to see many of their models in one place in person if I'm ever back in Frankfurt.


----------



## esbenmsjensen (Oct 10, 2012)

grad98cofc said:


> Not sure if you're still looking for the prices, but I just picked up the price sheet today from an AD here in Nuremberg. PM me if you have a specific request.


Does it tell the price of the Sinn 103 Ti Ar?


----------



## grad98cofc (Apr 17, 2013)

esbenmsjensen said:


> Does it tell the price of the Sinn 103 Ti Ar?


1890€ with leather band, 2140€ with bracelet.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Creeeper1313 said:


> I'd still love to see many of their models in one place in person


depending on where you live, WB may be bringing the watches to you, in a road show. check out their web site for upcoming cities.


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

I am looking for a new U1. There is an AD here in Australia, but his prices are ridiculous. I will wait for my next OS trip.


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

I am not sure if I get the sense that it's cheaper or not (sorry being thick skulled here). So, I am looking to buy a 756. I can go to Sinn showroom and pick it up. I believe I can also get a refund for VAT at the airport (???) and then after all this - is my cost of 756 lower than what watchbuys? If so, how much - can someone help with this - both on bracelet and on leather?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

ahkeelt said:


> I am not sure if I get the sense that it's cheaper or not (sorry being thick skulled here). So, I am looking to buy a 756. I can go to Sinn showroom and pick it up. I believe I can also get a refund for VAT at the airport (???) and then after all this - is my cost of 756 lower than what watchbuys? If so, how much - can someone help with this - both on bracelet and on leather?


You can go to the Sinn show room in Frankfurt and buy a watch.
You should tell them you when are coming, so they can hold the
model you want. Still, I suggest you should try on all the models 
before making your purchase.

When you pay Sinn at the show room you should fill out the paper
work to receive a VAT refund. When you leave the EU with your 
watch get the proper stamp at customs. Send the paper to Sinn,
and they will refund the entire VAT to your credit card.

The Sinn 756 on leather is € 1750 including VAT. On bracelet the
756 is € 185 more, € 1935. So, _in Frankfurt _today you would pay
$2286 or $2528. Then Sinn refunds you $434 or $480 after you 
take the watch out of the EU. When you re-enter the US you declare
your watch purchase, and pay some duty. I don't know how much,
maybe $100-$200. You save about $500 buying the watch at the 
factory.

I guess Sinn dealers outside the EU all set prices to add an amount
that equals the VAT. Then they add their costs on top of that. There
are explanations for this, but there is no arguing about it. The price
is what it is.

Sinn dealers in Germany are likely to be happy to work with you as long
as you don't ask them to ship the watch to North America. I don't know
if they have the same arrangement for refunding the VAT, but it is worth
asking. The dealers expand the purchase opportunity to most of Germany.

When you go on your trip perhaps you can take some photos for us.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## UltraWatch (Mar 31, 2013)

Can you tell me the price of the 857s UTC on bracelet?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

If anyone is in London I'd be happy to help.

We are a Sinn AD. Just give me as much notice as possible. 

We are at the end of the London Underground (Subway) and about 35 minutes from Heathrow and Gatwick.


----------



## flohold (Apr 9, 2013)

UltraWatch said:


> Can you tell me the price of the 857s UTC on bracelet?


the 857s UTC with bracelet is 2.025,-€ = 2.635,- USD

Sinn Uhren: Modell 857 S UTC


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

rationaltime said:


> ..............You save about $500 buying the watch at the
> factory.
> 
> I guess Sinn dealers outside the EU all set prices to add an amount
> ...


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

Alright boys (and girls) - I'm hopping into Frankfurt mid June for 6 hours. Just bought tickets. Will get out of the airport and take a taxi over - google maps says 14 minutes (say 30 in traffic, I guess). Will call them before I leave to get a watch set aside. Thinking 756. Maybe 900 Pilot. 

What do you guys think - what may be a good addition given I have u1 and ezm3. 

Look out for some pictures around July 4th weekend !!!


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Get a gopro and film the entire experience for us. . Have fun!


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

mt1tdi - please lets not give me any more ideas - gopro seems awesome - I'll get still pics for sure. If we want to finance my gopro for the trip - Im game. I come back and give it back to the forum and if someone else needs it we lend it - hows that ;-)


----------



## bwiedeman (May 14, 2013)

It was great finding this thread. My wife and I will be traveling to Germany in October (no unfortunately just a week to late for that) and we are hoping to pick up a couple of watches while we are there. Unfortunately we are only traveling to Berlin and Munich (might stop in Nuremberg) on the way to Munich. I was wondering if anyone had a german price for a Sinn 856 S UTC or for a Muhle Glashutte 29er (not the big ... for my wife) and the Terrasport 1 chronograph. Also has anyone had any good experiences with dealers in Berlin, Munich or Nuremberg that you would recommend we stop into when we are traveling there.

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

bwiedeman said:


> It was great finding this thread. My wife and I will be traveling to Germany in October (no unfortunately just a week to late for that) and we are hoping to pick up a couple of watches while we are there. Unfortunately we are only traveling to Berlin and Munich (might stop in Nuremberg) on the way to Munich. I was wondering if anyone had a german price for a Sinn 856 S UTC or for a Muhle Glashutte 29er (not the big ... for my wife) and the Terrasport 1 chronograph. Also has anyone had any good experiences with dealers in Berlin, Munich or Nuremberg that you would recommend we stop into when we are traveling there.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help.


Sinn 857 S (non -UTC) on leather strap is currently € 1640,
and 857 S UTC on leather strap is currently € 1760. 
The prices are valid only in Germany.

However, Sinn typically revises the price list at the beginning of September.
With non EU passport You should be able to get the VAT refunded leaving
the EU.

Have a good trip.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*I personally think the US Pricing is Fair...*

VAT is 19% in Germany I believe. Depending on the watch, US import duty is 7-10% of the declared value of the watch. An importer will declare the value at their cost. So for example, let's take the example of an 856 UTC on a strap.

EU Price = 1,760 Euro ($2,327)
VAT = 334 Euro ($442)
EU Net Price = 1,426 Euro ($1,885)
US Price = $1,810 (1,370 Euro)

So let's guess/assume for purposes of discussion that Watchbuys purchases a watch for 50% of MAP or 713 Euro ($943) and pays 8% duty or $75. So now we're up to $1,018. An importer need to pay for transportation from the EU, company fixed and variable overheads, and currency fluctuation with the $792 difference and hopefully make a profit. 44% gross profit is likely more than halved after other costs are factor to establish a net profit which is not extravagant by any means.

In Australia I see the watch listed for 2,095 AU with 10% GST ($1,993) and in the UK for 1,330 pounds with 20% VAT ($2,069). I personally don't begrudge them making a profit and I find them to be professionally run and offer products at a fair, market competitive price. I constantly see posters online complaining about Watchbuys and their pricing but I frankly don't understand it. I believe it has more to do with certain cultural expectations of discount or negotiating a price than the price of a product rather than a fair price for the products sold.

my $.02


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

.................You save about $500 buying the watch at the 
factory.

................

Rationaltime - are you saying $500 discount over and above VAT when one purchases from Sinn showroom as opposed to buying from a local German dealer??


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

ahkeelt said:


> .................You save about $500 buying the watch at the
> factory.
> 
> ................
> ...


No, I am pretty sure if it were that good the German dealers would not have customers.

Most of the savings comes from not paying the VAT. You might save a few per cent
extra by paying with cash or cash equivalent.

Have fun. Look at all the watches before you buy.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

Haha - yeah that seems right.

Thank you, and yes I will spend about an hour I guess. I read somewhere that getting a taxi over to Sinn from the airport is quite quick and cheap (20 minutes and Euro 20) - does anyone know if that is true? Also, is it easy to call for a taxi from Sinn to go to the airport?


----------



## t3hite (Nov 25, 2011)

Be aware that the service agencies that do VAT refunds at the airport take a hefty cut. Instead of getting a full 19% VAT refund you may wind up getting less than 12%. I think the last time I used that service the agency took about half my refund.

Also when you buy a watch from the USA Authorized Distributor you gain the benefit of their USA warranty. I know when I had a very minor problem with a Stowa watch that sending it back to Germany with insured postage for a warranty repair was over $200. I would up ordering the replacement winding crown from Stowa for $20 and paying a US watchmaker to put it on for an additional $45.

In my experience the savings you realize are likely to be small unless your looking at the top-shelf products. The fun of visiting the Sinn showroom and buying your watch directly is probably the greatest deal.

Alternatively you can buy your product at a dealer and get them to ship it to you in the USA. If they are willing and able to do this then you avoid the entire 19% VAT. My ex and I bought our marital bed in Germany this way and shipped it back to the USA. I really miss that bed--best mattress I ever slept on.


----------



## TxBassTech (Jun 3, 2013)

bwiedeman said:


> It was great finding this thread. My wife and I will be traveling to Germany in October (no unfortunately just a week to late for that) and we are hoping to pick up a couple of watches while we are there. Unfortunately we are only traveling to Berlin and Munich (might stop in Nuremberg) on the way to Munich. I was wondering if anyone had a german price for a Sinn 856 S UTC or for a Muhle Glashutte 29er (not the big ... for my wife) and the Terrasport 1 chronograph. Also has anyone had any good experiences with dealers in Berlin, Munich or Nuremberg that you would recommend we stop into when we are traveling there.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help.


if you are going to Berlin, go by the shop of Leon Lazar. He is a watchmaker and Sinn dealer. If you know what you want, contact him and make sure he has it in stock. Here is the story of my visit to his shop and the watch I bought. https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/berlin-watchmaker-leon-lazar-893055.html


----------



## ButchV (Jan 8, 2013)

Not to resurrect an old thread, but I will be going to Frankfurt end of January to attend a trade fair. How much can I get a 556a for if I buy it from the factory? How far is the Sinn factory from Messe Frankfurt, and what is the best way to get there? Thanks!


----------

